# HPI elements - wants to know



## preema (Dec 15, 2011)

Please check with these HPI elements

Fever started on monday, got worse at 8 pm today.  wants to know if "8pm" timing 

deformity to knee, TV fell on leg, non -ambulatory.  wants to know if "non -ambulatory" severity 

knee pain , fell y day, unable to bear weight,   wants to know if "unable to bear weight " severity 

Fever started on monday,102 degree,  got worse at 8 pm today.  wants to know  if "102" severity


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 19, 2011)

Severity defination :  level of pain (pain scale, temps to 102, extremely agitated.  

So for your examples below the I think the last 2 would fall under severity and the timing one is correct.  

My opinion for the non-ambulatory would be quality.  

Thanks, Sue


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 19, 2011)

preema said:


> Please check with these HPI elements
> 
> Fever started on monday, got worse at 8 pm today.  wants to know if "8pm" timing
> 
> ...



8pm today would count as timing - timing is when, or how often something occurs.
I agree with non-ambulatory being Quality, and the others being severity, but I think that a better fit would be "tv fell on leg" = Context.

Quality = How you'd describe the problem
Location = Where the problem occurs
Severity = How bad it is
Timing = When/How often it occurs
Duration = The total length of time that the problem has been occuring
Context = Circumstances surrounding the problem
Modifying Factors = Actions taken to try to affect the problem
Associated Signs Symptoms = Related symptoms, which are probably the result of the same condition as the main problem.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 19, 2011)

*Timing vs Duration*

Duration refers to how long the problem has been occurring.
Timing refers to cyclical nature ... intermittent, constant

Fever started on monday, got worse at 8 pm today  -   Duration and severity (got worse)

deformity to knee, TV fell on leg, non -ambulatory  -  Location, context, associated sign/symptom (maybe ... can't tell if the patient was already non-ambulatory or if this is a result of the injury)

knee pain , fell y day, unable to bear weight, - Location, duration, severity OR associated sign/symptom (but not both)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

